# Manga with very OP MC



## Stannis (Oct 24, 2014)

over powered main character where the mc is too stronk right from the beginning  

bonus points if it's comedy or has a lot of comedy 

things i'm already reading and consider fitting in the category:

Noblesse 
Id 
One Punch-Man 
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Souten no Ken/HnK 
Beelzebub
Kongou Banchou
The Devil King Is Bored
Hinamatsuri 
Sakamoto desu ga? 
Rurouni Kenshin
Nanatsu no Taizai 
Hellsing


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 24, 2014)

One   Piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2014)

Cheeky said:


> One   Piece.



.      .


----------



## Stannis (Oct 24, 2014)

Cheeky said:


> One   Piece.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 24, 2014)

Needless, it has two main characters, one is incredible strong and cocky, the other is a barely a teenager. Its pretty much the greatest thing ever written.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2014)

Big Order has a pretty ridiculous MC power.


----------



## Firo (Oct 24, 2014)

I've had Big Order on my queue forever. How is it?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nanatsu no Taizai (the currently running series by the Kongou Banchou mangaka)


----------



## Lezu (Oct 24, 2014)

Aiki and Aiki-S


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2014)

Dragons Rioting


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 24, 2014)

Hellsing                 .


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2014)

Doraemon - Doraemon  (all them gadgets, can do almost anything)
Atem - Yu-Gi-Oh! The fact that he has magical powers and can mind fuck anyone is pretty OP.



Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


----------



## Lezu (Oct 24, 2014)

Aiki is definitely a manga with OP main character. The guy was sealed or something and wasn't able to use his max power, so pretty much in every fight his power kept raising by 10%, until finally it reacher 100% of his power. And there's shitloads of comedy in it.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2014)

Firo said:


> I've had Big Order on my queue forever. How is it?





Stannis said:


> now that's a one i've never heard of  is it good



It is quite interesting. The MC is a bit of a downer but interesting powers that have clear limits which make for interesting engagements.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2014)

*Humorous:*
Toriko
Medaka Box

*Following are more serious:*
Lone Wolf and Cub
Battle Angel Alita

*Other:*
Liar Game (OP in a strategic sense)
Prince of Tennis (OP as a tennis player)


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep them coming. Looking for similar manga as well because mahouka is taking for ever.


----------



## Magician (Nov 12, 2014)

Nardo.**


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 12, 2014)

_Crows / Worst_ - both MCs are beasts (Worst is the sequel) and there is some comedy, specially in Crows

_Sakigake!! Otokojuku_ - funny and manly

and i'd say _Oyaji _too, but this is a sad manga.. not funny at all but the MC is OP in _any_ sense


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2014)

Yugioh


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd already said that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2014)

Gun x Clover's main character Hayama Morito is pretty OP. He has the Master Mercenary rank of which there are only 13 in the series and even some of the other master ranked mercenaries are afraid of pissing him off.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 8, 2020)

Trigun, Noragami, Pluto and Gintama come to mind


----------



## NW (Mar 8, 2020)

Naruto.

TnJ is a helluva drug.


----------



## Lasker (Mar 8, 2020)

Yawara! : the main character is a bit like Saitama but in judo.
Happy!, or Ashita no Joe: quite strong protagonist at the beginning, still in sports.
The Legend of Koizumi, + it is quite funny as you wanted.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2020)

Goblin Slayer
 (this is fucking dope)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2020)

City Hunter, in a semi realistic setting.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 13, 2020)

Mostly all Isekai?
But Pharaoh From YuGiOh really Was hella OP.
Who wants to calculate those odds?
Godly.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2020)

Not right from the beginning (and not manga), but...

Solo Leveling
The Gamer


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2020)

Mob Psycho 100


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Mar 14, 2020)

I always thought Kenshin was very powerful in his Manga.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 20, 2020)

RK wasnt that OP
In mid arch they need 3 people fighting wounded Shishio


----------



## Brian (Mar 20, 2020)

Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 22, 2020)

I am the Sorcerer King


----------



## Akira1993 (May 22, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Not right from the beginning (and not manga), but...
> 
> Solo Leveling
> The Gamer


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Garcher (May 22, 2020)

The King's Avatar / Quan Zhi Gao Shou 

not a manga though, it's a chinese webnovel that also got an animation


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 24, 2020)

I think Natsu, Toriko, and Kenshin start out pretty strong.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2020)

Cautious Hero: The Hero Is Overpowered but Overly Cautious

The title gives it away. The main character Seiya went all out against a harmless slime because it could become a threat


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 10, 2020)

Solo Leveling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 11, 2020)

One Punch Man
Lone Wolf and Cub
Bastard!!


----------

